# Walmart ends grocery partnership with Uber



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/walmart-ends-grocery-partnership-with-uber/


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I just ordered three 40lb boxes of cat litter from Wal-Mart. Free shipping. Not sure how profitable that is for them. Fedex guy looks annoyed every time.


----------



## Tuxi (Apr 2, 2018)

Of course Fedex guy was annoyed because that's not something he can throw over the fence, and he actually has to work more for his well paying job.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I just ordered three 40lb boxes of cat litter from Wal-Mart. Free shipping. Not sure how profitable that is for them. Fedex guy looks annoyed every time.


did you give him a tip?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> did you give him a tip?


No.

Walmart packaged the 40lbs boxes two to a box and the fed-ex guy stacked them in front of my screen door literally trapping me in my house. Had to walk out the back door and walk around the house to move them so I could open the door. Imagine if I lived in an apartment and was old... er.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I just ordered three 40lb boxes of cat litter from Wal-Mart. Free shipping. Not sure how profitable that is for them. Fedex guy looks annoyed every time.


How many cats you got??!! Or are you raising a tiger? 120 pounds of cat litter sounds like a lifetime supply!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How many cats you got??!! Or are you raising a tiger? 120 pounds of cat litter sounds like a lifetime supply!


Each box of litter is 40 lbs. It goes amazingly fast. I have three cats so we have four litter boxes.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Each box of litter is 40 lbs. It goes amazingly fast. I have three cats so we have four litter boxes.


Hmm. Who's using 4th litter box?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hmm. Who's using 4th litter box?


With multiple cats the general rule is to have one more litter box than you have cats. Cat etiquette I guess. I buy three boxes at a time because that is the limit Walmart allows to be shipped of that product. Amazon wisely stopped carrying it at all.


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

I buy them 40 lb boxes from costco and never buy more than 3 or 4 at a time.. and only carry one at a time to save my back. 
If it was me delivering these, and they packed in two packs making it 80 pounds to move and there's no tip i might also place them as creatively as this guy did.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Each box of litter is 40 lbs. It goes amazingly fast. I have three cats so we have four litter boxes.


The recommendation is 2 boxes per cat.


----------



## Blackfire1 (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, they signed a deal with Post Mates. We get slammed here in Vegas.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Train them to use the toilet


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Picking up groceries was the worst. Only did it once with Uber. I didn't even know that we delivered groceries, but I accepted a pickup at Krogers, and I went there thinking I was picking up a pizza or something. Nope. Told to go and park and wait. I wasn't planning to do anything like this and already had a bunch of stuff in the car, so I asked how much stuff it was and then tried to rearrange stuff in the car. It was cold outside and I should have stayed home, but I was curious to see if people tipped more (about half did, but still not worth it). Had to wait fifteen minutes for them to come out with the order. The order was going to an apartment complex literally behind the store. Found the apartment, parked in an unmarked spot that I thought was close enough, but the customer told me to move to a different spot so that she could help me (but then she never left the apartment so I don't know why that mattered to her). Got all the stuff out, and then when I handed her the last bag she asked if I had been paid yet. I told her that I got paid on an app and that it would probably show up in a few minutes. She said okay and tipped me five dollars cash (probably because it was cold). I wondered how much extra we got for doing this, but turns out, not a bit. Same three bucks plus mileage (mileage for driving behind the store is apparently twenty-five cents) that I get for delivering a hamburger, and it was a lot of work and took more than forty minutes of my time.
Okay, so I don't need to do that again until that changes to at least ten bucks. And I can't imagine if this lady hadn't lived on the ground floor, or if she'd ordered bottled water or something.
Was curious, but whenever I got deliveries that turned out to be for Krogers I cancelled. Kinda forgot about it. Then I got a delivery for Walmart, and I was curious, again wondering if it would be a pizza or something from pharmacy or what. Nope. Park and wait for groceries. Hmmmm. Called and asked what kind of stuff and how much stuff, they said it was a small order, about 20 bags. This did not sound like a small delivery to me, and I hadn't heard anything about it being more money, so said no thanks and cancelled. A week later, same thing, a supposedly small order of twenty bags, so no thank you.
Walmart delivery is now on DoorDash. My husband did two of these which paid almost $10 each. Again, I guess he got lucky that there wasn't a lot of stuff like bottled water and neither delivery involved stairs, but it still took too long with waiting around for other people to get the groceries and load the car. So he said no more of that.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm on Postmates...I don't do grocery stores or Convenience stores....


----------

